# 3 mo,s free Wood amagazine



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Free Offer for Wood Magazine


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link Tommy, s'pose us lot down here miss out again........AL


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

When I see a free subscription for Mag. it's get the hair on the back of my neck to come up, nothing is for free and I don't want anymore junk mail in my mail box 


==========


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats why I have a seperate e-mail address just for places like that. Its real easy to set up a junk e-mail system at gmail or even yahoo, but this is being sponsored by Routerbits.com so worst case scenario would be e-mails from them and 3 mo,s for free is just that free. I get about 10 mags a mo. and pay 0 for them and have all those e-mails sent to a seperate e-mail address. If you don,t want it them simply don,t sign up with your regular e-mail address.


----------

